# Breeding Thumbnails Help



## Gabez (Jun 18, 2012)

How do i go about setting up a breeding tank for some iquitos? do i put coco huts where do they breed? I'm new to this so I don't really know.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Gabe,
Please use the search function.
There are plenty of threads and caresheets regarding your question.

Most thumbnails utilize film canisters to breed.


----------



## frogbog (Jul 7, 2011)

hate these kind of answers. it takes hours to find a good thred if you dont know where to look.
if you know of one just link it to help him out, instead of being short with him.
#respectthenoobs


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

frogbog said:


> hate these kind of answers. it takes hours to find a good thred if you dont know where to look.
> if you know of one just link it to help him out, instead of being short with him.
> #respectthenoobs


If i knew where the link was at, i would have posted it.
But atleast i attempted to give some semblence of an answer ... practice what you preach.

Here ya go Gabe, hope this helps ... 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/11864-egg-laying-sites-species.html


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

Options are the most important aspect of successfully breeding any dart frogs. Find the parameters in which the particular species lives in(temp range, humidity, etc.) and give them options within those parameters. 

This applies to breeding by giving each group a lot of options until you find what works best. Therefore, start out with some bromeliads, some black film canisters, some white canisters, put them on angles upwards/downwards, fill some with water and some dry, put some in the leaf litter and some out in the open. I also sometimes put pill jars into cork tubes and fill them with some water. 

Then make sure to mist often and feed often because all animals aim to have their young hatch out in times of abundance. For frogs this means lots of food and water. 

Once you find what each group seems to prefer you can remove some of the other choices.


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

Gamble said:


> Gabe,
> Please use the search function.
> There are plenty of threads and caresheets regarding your question.
> 
> Most thumbnails utilize film canisters to breed.


You say this way to often... Try helping someone If you're going to waste your time typing. I have the same question and can't find all the answers in the search. Quit being a dick. Your are not nearly as knowledgable as others on this forum so quit pretending to be.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

19jeffro83 said:


> You say this way to often... Try helping someone If you're going to waste your time typing. I have the same question and can't find all the answers in the search. Quit being a dick. Your are not nearly as knowledgable as others on this forum so quit pretending to be.


Whoa slow your roll there big guy. No one is being a dick. It is all too common on this board for someone new to create threads with poorly directed questions that can easily be answered through google or searching this board. I am not bashing the new guys, I was once one as well. Some people just need to realize that it takes time sometimes to find the right answer your looking for, and you can't just throw out a random question to people. If people provide reasonable information and input in their threads when seeking answers, people would gladly comment and help out. PS you have no idea how much experience someone on this board has unless you know them on a personal basis.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gabez said:


> How do i go about setting up a breeding tank for some iquitos? do i put coco huts where do they breed? I'm new to this so I don't really know.


As for the OP, in my experience I have had success with film canisters and sometimes bromeliads too! I would provide both and see what they prefer.

Cam


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Gabez said:


> How do i go about setting up a breeding tank for some iquitos? do i put coco huts where do they breed? I'm new to this so I don't really know.


Don't bother with the coco huts. Put a lot of broms in the backgrounds and use tons of leaf litter. They will most likely lay everywhere  Film canisters will work well, you'll have to try placing them around the tank in various locations and angles.

Here's a couple links:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13016-dendrobates-ventrimaculatus-intermediate.html
Ranitomeya - Dendroboard


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I see you're from Canada. Not that I'm trying to chase you from this board, but have you checked out this forum - Canadart.

When I started out in dart frogs several years ago I found it VERY helpful to go visit a few local hobbyists. Got to see there set ups and ask LOTS of questions. There are a lot of good, friendly people on that Canada forum. If you're lucky enough somebody may be close to you.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

My Iquitos amazonica lay eggs in film canisters mostly. I have a cluster of 3-4 canisters close to one another at various angles with some water in each. I've read that grouping the canisters together make it more like a natural plant or tree trunk with water-holding depressions. My vents also prefer to lay underwater or right on the water line, so make sure the film canisters have a little bit of water and that it is clean water without much debris. If you have a group of frogs, try getting slightly bigger containers than film canisters, such as cleaned pill bottles, because my four like to all go in together when they breed and they don't fit into a film canister as well.
Bryan


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Awesome answer Bryan! This is the kind of response that needs to become more common...not "search." So what if something has been covered before, new people keep this hobby going and growing, not stagnating. Sure it may be annoying (especially when its one person posting and posting and posting...) but its pretty easy to ignore a post, no one is compelling anyone to reply. Petty bickering clearly does nothing for the hobby...but whats the worst a little repetition of information can do?


----------



## Gabez (Jun 18, 2012)

gary1218 said:


> I see you're from Canada. Not that I'm trying to chase you from this board, but have you checked out this forum - Canadart.
> 
> When I started out in dart frogs several years ago I found it VERY helpful to go visit a few local hobbyists. Got to see there set ups and ask LOTS of questions. There are a lot of good, friendly people on that Canada forum. If you're lucky enough somebody may be close to you.


I am also on canadart  thanks though.


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

This kind of thread would be great to add to species profiles. Like set up a set of parameters, like in the selling forum, and let people include what works for that particular species. It would be a great tool for all those new and old to the hobby.


----------

